# Steer Tube Straightening Idea With Home Items I Might Have



## azbug-i (May 17, 2016)

Anyone got any tips on straightening this steer tube enough to use. I cant tighten the headset cone nut because the fork bends forward about 30% of the way up the tube. Luckily the tube comes off the crown straight

What do you all think?

Ill be visiting Doug fisk for help too . Hes the nicest and most helpful!
@dougfisk  haha


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Ive seen lots of posts about this here and at RRF, might do a lil search....probably stupid and wrong, but I have taken a pipe over the steer tube for leverage after a little torch action and bent em around....flip the wheel around and run into something...people make tools similar to the lil brute out of car jacks, hydraulic press, ummm...sure theres more.


----------



## bairdco (May 17, 2016)

Weird. That fork's bent forward. Don't see that on a big bike too often. Usually it's bent back from running into something.

Musta been a fat guy doing some jumps before you got it.

Big pipe over the steer tube and some heat should straighten it. 

If it was mine, once it was straight I'd cut a small piece of pipe that fits in the steer tube and ram it inside to the bottom, long enough so it extends passed the bent area. That way it won't fold up on you when you go off a curb.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 17, 2016)

that fork looks suspiciously 36 Huffman Super Streamline...


----------



## dougfisk (May 17, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Weird. That fork's bent forward. Don't see that on a big bike too often. Usually it's bent back from running into something....




It probably *was* bent back initially... and this is the result of *straightening* it...  

...Just my hypothesis...


----------



## azbug-i (May 17, 2016)

Oh no that would stink if its been bent twice! That makes me not want to bend it again. I like the idea of putting a tube inside for support. Doug i was gonna call you tonight. Are you riding this weekend?  

I cant bend this fork with the wheel on. Its bent up past the crown so its actually straight on the bik . Its at the top of the head tube i have problems


----------



## azbug-i (May 17, 2016)

Can see where its crunched. I just dont want to damage and not be able to use this fork.


----------



## azbug-i (May 17, 2016)

It won't take much distance for me to be able to put my headset cone nut on at least.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 17, 2016)

Don't worry its fixable, even if you have to cit the steering tube off just below the bend and weld a new one on.


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)




----------



## the tinker (May 17, 2016)

Dougfisk hit the nail on the head. Somewhere buried in this thread is "fork straightening by using a fork jack."
This is the only safe and sure way to straighten a fork.   If you attempt to put a large pipe over the fork to bend it back a fair amount of pressure is directed at the top of the fork where the threads are open and the area is weak. the rest at the end of your pipe. The results can be the threaded end ending up bent in and the bottom end having yet another bend in addition to the original problem.  When one tries to correct it the fork kinks.
If that fork were mine I would install in the bike frame and use the jack to bend it to the correct spot. Running it into a wall may sometimes work but you have no control. One runs the risk of:  Over-bending it. ...Knocking one fork leg further back the the other...... wrecking a rim......putting black tire marks on your wall.
The steering tube will still always have that kink but will look ok  and function well on your bike .

The reason the fork jack works every time with perfect results is your fork is being straightened within the confines  of the bike's headtube that it was bent back in the first place.  So.... do you have an old car jack?   Everyone has a wall to run into don't make your fork worse......or you will end up cutting the steering tube off and welding a new tube taken from another fork on as shown on the last photo.


----------



## azbug-i (May 17, 2016)

So even though its axis of bending isnt at the crown where the bottom of the head tube meets (just about) youre saying straightening my guide of the head tube is still best?  I figured because the bend is near 2 inches up from the crown then the frame wont be a true guide. If that makes sense. 

Doug has a fork tool though i think! Also home made tools. He brought my shelby  fork back from 6 ft under ! 

Right doug?


----------



## vincev (May 17, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Dougfisk hit the nail on the head. Somewhere buried in these this thread is "fork straightening by using a fork jack."
> This is the only safe and sure way to straighten a fork.   If you attempt to put a large pipe over the fork to bend it back a fair amount of pressure is directed at the top of the fork where the threads are open and the area is weak. the rest at the end of your pipe. The results can be the threaded end ending up bent in and the but bottom end having yet another bend in addition to the original problem.  When one tries to correct it the fork kinks.
> If that fork were mine I would install in the bike frame and use the jack to bend it to the correct spot. Running it into a wall may sometimes work but you have no control. One runs the risk of:  Over-bending it. ...Knocking one fork leg further back the the other...... wrecking a rim......putting black tire marks on your wall.
> The steering tube will still always have that kink but will look ok  and function well on your bike .
> ...



Nice tire iron.lol


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 17, 2016)

I know a guy who fixes things...


----------



## Iverider (May 18, 2016)

I agree with this "the frame wont be a true guide." You may just end up bending the fork legs or making another bend in the fork steerer.

A close fitting pipe over the steerer should not apply deforming pressure to the threaded area.


----------



## azbug-i (May 22, 2016)

fork is all fixed, Doug is the best!  thanks doug!!


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> fork is all fixed, Doug is the best!  thanks doug!!




So what was the repair method? A snug fitting tube inside the steer tube, a little torching and some pressure pushing down the tube inside?


----------



## dougfisk (May 24, 2016)

_*Rocket Surgery...*_

















as we discussed...  @Pantmaker @azbug-i @Awhipple @iswingping @DosXX @schwinning @dougfisk @GTs58
@jarod24


----------



## Awhipple (May 24, 2016)

That's very cool. After talking about it the other night it makes total sense with the pictures.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 25, 2016)

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

love the 58? vette, grew up with one in the garage...


----------



## azbug-i (Jun 3, 2016)

Everybody freaks out about the vette having boxes on it hahaha


----------



## parkrndl (Jun 5, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 321153 :eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:



srsly... '53-'54 'Vette?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2016)

parkrndl said:


> srsly... '53-'54 'Vette?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk




That be a 1956 or 57 model. Story goes, one fine spring day the owner and his wife were out for a ride to Canyon Lake and some hot rodding resulted in two bent steer tubes. So there it sits.


----------



## Barto (Jun 16, 2016)

Freaking amasing, simple as all get out and plent of control.  I got a super sweet deal on a Monarch with a bent tube from Fizzer some time ago that has been waitin for this thread.  I knew about heat and a cheater bar, saw the old school jack method but wasn't ready to commit.  This is the method for me.  Control, an easy soft fixture and limited effect on other portions of the componet - Sweet!  Thanks for sharing Amanda!

Bart


----------



## tech549 (Jun 18, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Don't worry its fixable, even if you have to cit the steering tube off just below the bend and weld a new one on.



 have done this a couple of times,inserted a piece of black pipe to keep it all lined up straight


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2016)

Barto said:


> Freaking amasing, simple as all get out and plent of control.  I got a super sweet deal on a Monarch with a bent tube from Fizzer some time ago that has been waitin for this thread.  I knew about heat and a cheater bar, saw the old school jack method but wasn't ready to commit.  This is the method for me.  Control, an easy soft fixture and limited effect on other portions of the componet - Sweet!  Thanks for sharing Amanda!
> 
> Bart



 Don't forget that half round piece under the threads otherwise you'll crush the end of the steering tube down flat and it will be junk. Ask me how I know?


----------



## Barto (Jun 18, 2016)

Roger that Bikewhorder.  I have just the thing to maintain the right pressure without damaging the threads or upper cylinder of the tube. I'll be taking it slow with all the control precision machine tools can give me.  Thanks for the warning.....sounds like your a man of experience!

 Bart


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 19, 2016)

Replaces it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2016)

Barto said:


> Roger that Bikewhorder.  I have just the thing to maintain the right pressure without damaging the threads or upper cylinder of the tube. I'll be taking it slow with all the control precision machine tools can give me.  Thanks for the warning.....sounds like your a man of experience!
> 
> Bart



You could also thread the nut on the steering tube to protect the threads.  I just thought of that but never tired it, should work though.


----------



## Barto (Jun 20, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> You could also thread the nut on the steering tube to protect the threads.  I just thought of that but never tired it, should work though.




Yeah, I thought of that as well.  I like how he uses the long cheater bar with the clamp.  Great leverage from the bar, tons of slow control from the clamp. With all that goin on, why mess up the treads?
Bart


----------

